# Duck guard dog



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

This is the duck guard dog, Annie, or at least she doesn't mind snoozing under the truck with them.









A couple more pictures of Annie http://claycreekfarm.info/Annie.htm


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A small LGD, but she gets the job done.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

She's no bigger than a coyote, so I guess it has to be small predators. She isn't a lgd, more of a farm collie type dog.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

We have 4 pyrs and a catahula that all guard poultry including the ducks.
Had a crippled duck and the big male pyr used to carry that duck around everywhere.


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

Good dog, we have Anatolian shepherds to guard.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

After weeks of leaving Annie loose in the barnyard 24/7 she finally shows a desire to herd the ducks. I really had given up on her as a herding dog long ago. I picked up some more call ducks that were temporarily caged until they got used to the place. Seeing them in the cage must have triggered something, and now she is a little herding fool. Here's a video of Annie herding ducks with my other dog. Annie is the one with a little more coat. I use the other dog to help keep the ducks together if Annie needs help, but she seemed to be doing very good without him. She is already taking direction changes and trying to balance the ducks to me. I guess her duck guarding days are over. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1SWC0DBCS8]Annie herding- YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, she'll still guard them, but she may herd them to death. Now that it's kicked in, she'll probably start herding everything: other dogs, children, chickens,...


----------



## hillbilly123 (Jun 3, 2012)

wendle said:


> This is the duck guard dog, Annie, or at least she doesn't mind snoozing under the truck with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny, our ducks love to lay under the cars too, I thought ours were just weird!


----------

